# Oxygen/equipment Availabilty



## dalpets (30/1/11)

Hi All,

Been trying to track down local or national suppliers here in Adelaide. Haven't had any luck to this point in time.

I am aware that medical grade oxygen is only available on the authorization of a medical practitioner, so that grade is out. Welding grade seems to be the only option and what I have researched seems to indicate that it's OK for wort injection..

Only looking for a small cylinder of 02.

I'm also in the market for an associated wand for O2 delivery. Anyone know if any are available in Oz.

Thanks & cheers
dalpets


----------



## DU99 (30/1/11)

try an aquarium store..


----------



## DUANNE (30/1/11)

http://www.gryphonbrewing.com.au/store/pro...products_id=467

http://morebeer.com/view_product/16604/102..._Partial_System

http://www.gryphonbrewing.com.au/store/pro...products_id=472

this is what i use and it works out well. im getting 15 or so brews out of a bottle and much nicer beers than ever before. sourcing the cylinders is a pain but you can special order them from bunnings if you can stand the wait. both suppliers seem to be out of stock at the moment but i sent an emailmto more beer and they had them in stock about two weeks later(they always seem to be out of stock).


----------



## proudscum (30/1/11)

dalpets said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been trying to track down local or national suppliers here in Adelaide. Haven't had any luck to this point in time.
> 
> ...


Grape and grain sell s/s aeration stones and also inline filters(1 micron ?)that is what i hook up to and air pump.this setup is not to expensive and has worked will for me for many years.

No affiliation blah blah blah


----------



## dalpets (30/1/11)

BEERHOG said:


> http://www.gryphonbrewing.com.au/store/pro...products_id=467
> 
> http://morebeer.com/view_product/16604/102..._Partial_System
> 
> ...



Thanks beerhog, that's a great help. Do you do visually measure the flow rate with an inline flow meter or just from experience?.

Cheers
dalpets


----------



## dalpets (31/1/11)

proudscum said:


> Grape and grain sell s/s aeration stones and also inline filters(1 micron ?)that is what i hook up to and air pump.this setup is not to expensive and has worked will for me for many years.
> 
> No affiliation blah blah blah



Thanks proudscum .
Actually I have been using that method up until now with 2 airstones & a pump. I hate the foaming that's why I want to move to O2.
When I purchased them some time ago Craftbrewer was significantly cheaper.
cheers
dalpets


----------



## Bribie G (31/1/11)

Craftbrewer had the oxygen canisters and all the fittings - I looked into them a couple of years ago, the oxygen was reasonably priced but the fittings to connect to the airstone were the killer. Don't know if he still has them.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (31/1/11)

if you've got time, have a listen to the podcast link, it's the 7/8/08 episode . 

Some interesting results, i was very suprised.

link


----------



## rowanb (31/1/11)

I'd like to buy an oxygen cylinder - no luck so far. I reckon a cylinder would last for
ages - use so little for each brew.


bernzomatic disposable cylinders
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I've had really good service from alltools - best price I found for
these cylinders, and they sent them by courier for the same price it
would have cost for AusPost,who don't transport dangerous goods. 

https://www.alltools.com.au/shop/index.php/...nder_Disposable

(Some recent discussion on homebrewtalk about declining availability of 
those cheap regulators for the disposable cylinders.)


oxygen cylinder hire
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I emailed BOC requesting information about oxygen
regulators, cylinders & flow meters suitable for oxygenation of yeast
in brewing. They replied with the following.

~~~~~~~~~
We have food grade oxygen available in size "G" cylinder only.

The following is pricing on oxygen , regulator and cylinder hire.

Part number 025G - Food Grade Oxygen 8.9 m3 $160.65 + gst
Part number 105103 Regulator to suit Food Grade Oxygen $ 190.03 + gst
Monthly cylinder hire on "G" size cylinder $15.12+gst
~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Harry Volting (31/1/11)

I bought a small red Bernzomatic cylinder from Bunnings about 6 months ago. Left details with the 'special orders' counter and they had one in 3 days. Around $30.00.
I cannot find a reg to fit it anywhere, even Morebeer US are out of stock. No luck on Gryphon or Craft brewer sites either. I tried to modify one of the propane regs that Bunnings sells for the same sized welding/brazing/cutting etc gas tanks but very quickly discovered that the O2 tanks have a unique thread. 
At the moment the tank is a door stop in my office. I would be very interested in alternative sources for a reg to fit this tank if anyone has any clues.
Harry


----------



## Bribie G (31/1/11)

According to the new Yeast book by Jamil and Chris White, oxygen in the wort _ideally_ should be 8-10 ppm 
Up to 8 ppm can be acheived by air pumped through an airstone, which just gets you into the game. 
The first dose of oxygen is used up within around 12 hours during the lag phase when the yeast is contemplating its navel and taking on board available nutrients etc ready to do its job (a bit like the Sumo wrestler carbing up at the rice restaurant) B) 

Then a second dose of oxygen can be given at around the 12 hour mark (average) when the cells have generally been able to carry out at least one division. I've been doing that by glugging the wort into the FV and thrashing with 



Then again the next morning and I am getting really good fermentation and rapid attenuation, if J and CW are to be interpreted properly I'm hopefully getting as good as just a one-off dose of oxygen right at the beginning of the process, and personally have lost interest in 02 as it's just getting too hard to source. 

:icon_offtopic: 
In the book they allude to - tantalisingly - the use of olive oil to supply lipids that the yeast normally relies on oxygen in the pathway to producing them. They leave it open but don't dismiss the idea - there was a vigorous thread going here a couple of years ago. 

Edit: now I think I understand why Uk breweries would often do the double drop method of dropping the wort into a second fermenter from a height after the first day. Brakespear still do it, Fullers until fairly recently. BribieG next brew as an experiment :icon_cheers:


----------



## MHB (31/1/11)

I've been thinking of one of these [color=" #0070c0"][color=" #0070c0"]PORTABLE OXYGEN CONCENTRATOR[/color][/color] at ~$400-500 landed, your square after about 2 years rent.Apparently they provide HEPA filtered sterile O2 enriched air at up to 60kPa, bit more compact than a 35Kg 1.7 meter tall Oxy bottle.Anyone out there with any technical knowledge about this type of equipment.

MHB


----------



## Harry Volting (31/1/11)

MHB is it a VSA/adsorbant (Zeolite) unit?
Harry


----------



## MHB (31/1/11)

NFI hence my question, I know there are a couple of different ways O2 concentrators work, thats about the limit for me.
If anyone knows what to look for Id be keen to hear more.
MHB


----------



## Harry Volting (31/1/11)

MHB just looked at the ebay spec. It's a PSA (pressure swing adsorbtion) unit.
Recent tech. 
Check the FreshPatents.com website use 'miniature oxygen concentrator' keywords for Patent process description and details of operation etc.
Hope this helps.
Harry


----------



## dalpets (31/1/11)

Harry Volting said:


> I bought a small red Bernzomatic cylinder from Bunnings about 6 months ago. Left details with the 'special orders' counter and they had one in 3 days. Around $30.00.
> I cannot find a reg to fit it anywhere, even Morebeer US are out of stock. No luck on Gryphon or Craft brewer sites either. I tried to modify one of the propane regs that Bunnings sells for the same sized welding/brazing/cutting etc gas tanks but very quickly discovered that the O2 tanks have a unique thread.
> At the moment the tank is a door stop in my office. I would be very interested in alternative sources for a reg to fit this tank if anyone has any clues.
> Harry


 I emailed Gryphon today and received the following reply.

"My supplier in the US can not get the regulator part any more so they are trying to source from another supplier but have not had any luck yet. So I cannot give you a time frame" 

cheer
dalpets


----------



## dalpets (4/2/11)

Harry Volting said:


> I bought a small red Bernzomatic cylinder from Bunnings about 6 months ago. Left details with the 'special orders' counter and they had one in 3 days. Around $30.00.
> I cannot find a reg to fit it anywhere, even Morebeer US are out of stock. No luck on Gryphon or Craft brewer sites either. I tried to modify one of the propane regs that Bunnings sells for the same sized welding/brazing/cutting etc gas tanks but very quickly discovered that the O2 tanks have a unique thread.
> At the moment the tank is a door stop in my office. I would be very interested in alternative sources for a reg to fit this tank if anyone has any clues.
> Harry



The regulator is currently available in the US at http://www.hoptech.com

It doesn't come up automatially on the site. Use their search facility to bring it up. Type in 'regulator'.

Cheers
dalpets


----------



## Harry Volting (6/2/11)

Thanks.
about US$50.00 plus freight.
I'll follow it up.


----------



## poppa joe (6/2/11)

What about a Scuba Diver Tank.......?
Would they be a way to go...
They have to be CLEAN air..
Are Aquarium Pumps usable...?????
Cheers
PJ


----------



## dalpets (7/2/11)

poppa joe said:


> What about a Scuba Diver Tank.......?
> Would they be a way to go...
> They have to be CLEAN air..
> Are Aquarium Pumps usable...?????
> ...


 The tank, probably, but maybe you would have to be a licensed diver to hire/buy one. Not sure on that.

Yep. I use an AP (2 speed) with two outputs & two airstones from Craftbrewer. I made up my own in-line air filters with half and half very fine powdered carbon from a scuba dive centre & submersible aquarium pump filter cotton, contained together in modifed 12mm diameter, 8.5cm long plastic syringes. 

Cheers
dalpets


----------



## matr (7/2/11)

YOINK.... h34r: 

Sorry guys it's late...


----------



## poppa joe (7/2/11)

I have both....
An air tank.....My son's...
Aquariam Filter ..Double.....
That is why i asked..
Cheer
PJ


----------



## Benniee (29/3/11)

MHB said:


> I've been thinking of one of these [color=" #0070c0"][color=" #0070c0"]PORTABLE OXYGEN CONCENTRATOR[/color][/color] at ~$400-500 landed, your square after about 2 years rent.Apparently they provide HEPA filtered sterile O2 enriched air at up to 60kPa, bit more compact than a 35Kg 1.7 meter tall Oxy bottle.Anyone out there with any technical knowledge about this type of equipment.
> 
> MHB



Thought I'd drag up this thread to see if you ever got your hands on one of these Mark - and if you did how did it go?

Benniee


----------



## fraser_john (6/11/11)

For those still searching for these (like me), Williams Brewing look like they have them in stock. I have not asked if they will ship to Australia yet, I want to make sure my local stores can order the O2 bottles first!


----------



## bulp (6/11/11)

fraser_john said:


> For those still searching for these (like me), Williams Brewing look like they have them in stock. I have not asked if they will ship to Australia yet, I want to make sure my local stores can order the O2 bottles first!



Gday John

I Got my bernzomatic oxy bottles from Alltools in fyans st geelong , good dude and he might even have them on the shelf he normally keeps two, as for the reg i got mine from morebeer and had it in about a week and a half.

Good luck

Cheers


----------



## Florian (6/11/11)

Williamsbrewing will not ship to Australia, neither will Austin home brew. You can order from both using on shipping services though. 
Or you could just go through the other big retailer who has all the gear in stock again and ships directly to us over here.

Masters stores stock the O2 bottles (containing only 59g) for a shocking $29 in the welding section, seems still to be the cheapest in Australia so far. I know that Ross sells some sort of oxygen bottles from memory, will check next time I'm in store, hopefully next weekend or so.


----------



## Bribie G (6/11/11)

When I first started AG I remember Ross had the bottles at his old store, but the fittings were horrendously expensive so I didn't go that way. Worth checking with CB to see what's available nowadays.


----------



## Florian (6/11/11)

If I remember correctly Ross used to get the regulators from a local supplier. However, he doesn't exist/produce anymore. Ross still sells the bottles, but they're not the benzomatic ones, I'm not sure if the Regs from the US are the same as the ones he had and if they fit the bottles he stocks.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (6/11/11)

Well The brew wench makes glass beads and things , so I bought her a better gas torch last xmas . this one needs o2 to get a hotter flame..

Its taken almost a year to get it all setup and running properly , first it was the yanky threads and gas fittings that did not come with the new torch , then finding a good o2 supplier,, in the end we now have a 10lt/min O2 concentrator ..

This one comes in at $2000 delivered from the states ...

But I know you can get small portable units for a lot less ...

cheers


----------



## fraser_john (6/11/11)

bulp said:


> Gday John
> 
> I Got my bernzomatic oxy bottles from Alltools in fyans st geelong , good dude and he might even have them on the shelf he normally keeps two, as for the reg i got mine from morebeer and had it in about a week and a half.
> 
> ...



Good stuff Bulp, I saw an Alltools site in WA had them in their online store, good to know they have them in Fyans St, lot closer now that I live in Grovedale too!


----------



## Spoonta (6/11/11)

I use the red ones you get from bunnings for $30 and a neddle valve and air stone and fillter from Nev


----------



## davo4772 (6/11/11)

More Beer have the regs back in stock,


----------

